# .jar Dateien auf Android Gerät (Motorola RAZR XT910)



## @theosldier (31. Jan 2012)

Hallo Leute, wie der TItel schon sagt, will ich eine .jar File auf meinem Motorola RAZR zum laufen bringen. Ich habe schon einiges darüber gelesen und versucht, aber weder die Umwandlung über netmite (Get APK) noch das verwenden der App J2ME (welche nicht richtig funktioniert), kommt jedes mal eine Fehlermeldung beim Starten der .jar File ber J2ME


```
Error in start null nulljava.lang.NullPointerException at java.lang.VMClassLoader.findLoaded(Native Method) 
at java.lang.Classloader.findLoadedClass(ClassLoader.java:389)
at java.lang.Classloader.findLoadedClass(ClassLoader.java:541)
at java.lang.Classloader.findLoadedClass(ClassLoader.java:511)
at com.netmite.andme.MIDletRunner.
createMIDlet(Unknown
```
auch die Jbed App funktioniert nicht...

Ich würde auch bereit sein, die Datein irgendwie umzuschreiben, bloß weiß ich leider gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll, da sich meine Programmierkenntnisse bisher auf HTML, Flash und einrichten eines CS Servers beschränkten eek

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee?

Liebe Grüße
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...


----------



## schlingel (31. Jan 2012)

Also dass das automatisierte Umwandeln einer JM2E Anwendung in eine Android-Anwendung problemlos machbar ist kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Wenn du noch über keine Android-Kenntnisse verfügst wäre es wohl zielführender, du suchst dir eine Alternative oder gibst einen Job hier im Forum auf. Natürlich bleibt auch der Weg dir alles beizubringen, aber das ist garantiert langwierig und anstrengend. Falls doch, findest du hier Quellen für den Einstieg.

Was genau tut deine JM2E überhaupt? Warum ist es so wichtig, diese auf Android zum laufen zu bringen?


----------



## @theosldier (31. Jan 2012)

Danke erstmal für deine schnelle Antwort... mit dem zielführend ist so eine sache

diese seite Java Games auf Android Handy - Android Forum - AndroidPIT sieht das anders... aber das klappt bei mir halt alles nicht, ich weiß auch nicht warum, liegt vllt. am DROID RAZR...

Ich befinde mich zur Zeit beim Studium in der Prüfungsperiode, demnach wird es wohl mit selber programmieren schwierig, sofern ich komplett von neuem Anfangen muss... wenn ich einzelne Grundgerüste umschreiben müsste, würde ich mir das schon zu trauen...

Die .jar Datei ist eine sehr sehr einfache Programmierung, es geht darum, dass man etwas macht und dafür Punkte kriegt, und je mehr punkte man hat, desto mehr steigt man in Leveln auf, also relativ simpel......
Ist eine Art Spiel, welches ins Real-Live übertragen wird... weiß nicht ob ihr davon schon mal gehört habt, wenn nicht, ist nicht schlimm, darum geht es ja eigl. auch nicht...

LG


----------



## schlingel (31. Jan 2012)

Muss dich enttäuschen, lies mal weiter in dem Forum, also von "problemlos" kann man wirklich nicht sprechen. Vor allem weiß niemand so genau welche Transformationen die Umwandlungsapp da durchführt, dementsprechend wird dir auch allerhöchstens der Autor vom Tool sagen können wo du welchen Code anpassen musst damit es läuft.

Wenn die App nichts aufregendes tut, stell es in's Job-Forum. Dann bekommst du die App nativ dazu. Wie heißt das Spiel den überhaupt?


----------



## @theosldier (31. Jan 2012)

Dasklingt nat. gar nicht gut...
Kommt mir bloß so komisch vor, weil apk files ja auf jar files basieren, was kann daran so verdammt unmöglich sein, diese umzuwandeln...

was kostet sowas?


----------



## schlingel (31. Jan 2012)

Hm, keine Ahnung - kommt natürlich auf den Aufwand an. Wenn's wirklich so primitiv ist und an einem Nachmittag erledigt ist, schätze ich so du kommst mit unter 100€ aus. Schreib doch einfach einmal was du haben möchtest, wenn dir die Angebote zu teuer sind musst du ja keines annehmen.

Das Problem mit dem Umwandeln ist, das JM2E und Android vollkommen andere Frameworks sind. (Nicht vergessen, deswegen prügelt ja auch Oracle Google gerade vor Gericht.)

Dementsprechend müssen andere App-Lifecycles beachtet werden, andere Grafikframeworks, anderes Format (bei Android werden die Projekte noch einmal mit dem dalvik-Compiler compiled) - da kommt schon etwas an Komplexität zusammen.


----------



## @theosldier (31. Jan 2012)

Ok das scheint wirklich schwieriger als Gedacht, ich kann es ja tatsächlich mal einstellen und lösen lassen...

Das paradoxe an der Sache ist, dass ich mir für 50€ ja schon fast ein Java-fähiges Zweitgerät kaufen könnte.... na mal schauen was mir für Preise genannt werden, dir erstmal danke für die shcnellen Antworten

LG


----------

